#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Annamalai College of Engineering, Chennai 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements

## Ajay_singh

*About* :The Annamalai University owes its existence to the wisdom, benefaction and philanthropy of a far-sighted visionary- Dr. Rajah Sir Annamalai Chettiar of Chettinad. As early as 1920, he founded Sri Minakshi College in Chidambaram, a great pilgrimage centre and also a centre for South Indian traditional culture and learning. In 1928, the Annamalai University Act was passed and Sri Minakshi College paved the way for the establishment of Annamalai University.

Dr. Rajah Sir Annamalai Chettiar, during his tenure as Pro-chancellor for 19 years, paid great attention to the growth and development of the University and took immense care to appoint able Vice-Chancellors of extraordinary calibre and learned and enlightened staff members who were scholars and scientists of great repute as Professors and Heads of Departments. 

*Branches*

Civil EngineeringCivil                                                                  and Structural                                                                  EngineeringMechanical EngineeringManufacturing EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Communication Engineering
*Fee Structure* : 50,000/ p.a


*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Direct Admission in Annamalai College of Engineering Chennai NGF College of Engineering and Technology 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Satyabhama Engineering College Chennai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion SSN College of Engineering, Chennai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

